# OK Ladies..doodad unfriendly eo's????



## gekko62 (Jun 22, 2009)

I made a citrus blend soap a while back-lemon/lime/litsea/sw. orange/mandi. Just tried for the 1st time & Yikes!!  :shock: 
So.... I thought,just so's I know for next time,just what ARE the map of tassie no-no eo's??? :roll:


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Artephius (Jun 22, 2009)

*cough* cinnamon


----------



## carebear (Jun 22, 2009)

map of tassie

LOLOLOL

(peppermint)

some women cannot use real soap there at all - the high pH is too irritating for them.  and some cannot even use more neutral commercial detergent bars.  and then some of us can use anything. except peppermint.


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 22, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> *scratches head* Umm, what ?
> 
> Now I get the doodads - oh hahaha, no I didn't but I certainly think I do now - map of Tassie .. ROTFL
> 
> ...


----------



## rszuba (Jun 23, 2009)

lol, gotta tell ya, probably not healthy, but my sister and my friend call my peppermint soap the tingly single soap.


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 23, 2009)

rszuba said:
			
		

> lol, gotta tell ya, probably not healthy, but my sister and my friend call my peppermint soap the tingly single soap.



ROFLMAO!!!  

Bet your popular! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 23, 2009)

Some people enjoy the peppermint tingle. I get requests for it. 

And in a little edible massage oil.... look out.


----------

